# Help! What are the characteristics of a Racing Pigeon?



## gem023 (Mar 22, 2012)

Guys I'm a newbie, can you please help me on how to know if the pigeon is a Racer?
How am I gonna determine if I am going to buy one?

Thanks


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you are getting a baby you need the race record of the parents and gparents. If you are getting an old bird you want it's race record, or you would like to see the race record of the young it has raised. If it has no record go elswhere for your bird.
Dave


----------



## gem023 (Mar 22, 2012)

Crazy Pete said:


> If you are getting a baby you need the race record of the parents and gparents. If you are getting an old bird you want it's race record, or you would like to see the race record of the young it has raised. If it has no record go elswhere for your bird.
> Dave


Thank you. 

Another question sir, what does a homing pigeon looked like? And its physical characteristics?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You can find tons of pictures of racers online


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

There are a lot of pic of birds on auction sites.
Dave

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...8cDxAQ&usg=AFQjCNGfmsoUlF4UZEr0X7F5drlsX_4CVg

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...0ZzxAQ&usg=AFQjCNENQOFCySyDFrXB4Kv40-PbMkz0WQ

Here is another site with some real nice looking birds and some cool vids to watch.


http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...logspot.com/&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13326082438343


----------

